# Gazira, the mistaken "service dog"



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

I have gotten compliments on Gazira before, mostly about her coloring, but yesterday just gave me a warm-and-fuzzy....

My husband and I took the kids and Gazira to a BBQ that his Wing was having (he is in the AF). When I take her places where there are bound to be many distractions (especially food) I make sure to put her backpack on with some water in it for weight. Her backpack is red and black, and quite often she gets mistaken as a service dog. 

Anyway, I had my plate of food and was sitting at a picnic table eating and feeding our 17 month old. A lady at the table behind me got my attention and asked "is that a "trained" service dog?" I said "no, she is not a service dog, she doesnt have a service dog patch on her pack" she replied "she is very well behaved, I havent seen a dog as well behaved as her, especially when food is around" I replied "thank you, I strive for all my dogs to be well mannered, I have three others at home". At the mention of striving for all my dogs to be well mannered, her eyes got <u> huge</u> which suprised me. I told my husband about it and he said "well, thats because most people now days get a dog and just put it in the backyard and dont bother to train or socialize them". I see it all the time, I guess I just never think about it because I dont do that with my dogs.

Here are some pictures of her in her backpack (sorry, I had to take them in low resolution because of the reflective tape on the pack so they are not the greatest).


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

thats great. where did you get the pack at?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

that is great
good baby


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What a good girl!!!!! And pretty too.

I sometimes think GSD's are held to a higher standard due to thier breed and the jobs they are known for.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Ah good girl and cute backpack. We got a backpack for Jesse too we still need to size it to him. I bet if you met Jesse you would finally say you found another well behaved dog. I have him trained regarding food: regarding cooking he lies outside the kitchen, when eating he lies at my feet and does not move.


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: acurajanethats great. where did you get the pack at?


I got the backpack from ihelppets.com, most of the proceeds go to help dogs rescued from puppy mills. The backpack is made by Outward Hound. Here is the link for it http://store.nexternal.com/shared/StoreF...et=products.asp


----------

